#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-21
<jack_> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1944/screenshotrt.png
<jack_> ^LOLOLOLOL
<holstein> hehe
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-22
<ShootEmUp> Hello fellow NCers
<_marx_> moanin'
<ShootEmUp> what you up to today?
<_marx_> hacking a drupal theme
<ShootEmUp> I have no idea what that means, but awesome
<_marx_> mostly css called by php and jquery
<_marx_> on my own virtual box ubuntu server
<ShootEmUp> I like virtualbox
<ShootEmUp> used it to test out ubuntu before dual-booting it
<jack_> I use kvm for virts, but i have them for issue reproducers and testing. its nice to be able to work with them through cmdline
<jack_> i used virtualbox before i made the full switch to ubuntu. i had xp running in a virt so i could use itunes and other windows crap
<jack_> btw, did you guys see linus in the fedora bugzilla calling people out? haha https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=638477
<lubotu1> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 638477 in glibc "Strange sound on mp3 flash website" [Medium,Assigned]
<Nivex> "And what was the point of making a distro again? Was it to teach everybody a
<Nivex> lesson, or was it to give the user a nice experience?"
<Nivex> I'm still running 10.04 LTS on most of my desk/laptops.  Debating starting an upgrade push over the holidays or standing pat
<holstein> im stayig at 10.04 mostly
<holstein> i made a triple boot laptop for lucid maverick and natty
<Nivex> I've been goofing with mav in a VM
<Nivex> and a couple test boxen
<holstein> i have to say i dont hate unity on natty
<holstein> really nice so far
<holstein> and im sure it'll get better
<adam_vollrath> i'll prolly upgrade to 11.04
<holstein> yeah, i think i will on the netbooks
<Nivex> I tried the 3D accel under VirtualBox and got a blank screen.
<Nivex> Thankfully it falls back to "classic" in 2D only mode
<holstein> Nivex: ive never gotten that to work
<holstein> with vitrualbox :/
<holstein> i needed to test some kernels anyways
<holstein> so i did the native install
<BugeyeD> is there nothing newer than firefly (2years?!) to serve daap (for itunes-type clients)? i know the latest desktop release does so, but apparently only while running the desktop app. i'm looking for something i can plant on a headless server ...
<ShootEmUp> okay...
<Nivex> rhythmbox has a plugin to export daap I believe
<BugeyeD> Nivex: but does rhythmbox have a server component?
<Nivex> BugeyeD: I think it can do both daap client and server
<Nivex> I haven't used it in a looooong time so I can't remember the specifics
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-23
<Nivex> @seen jfo
<Nivex> hmm, no bot eh
<jack_> i'm thinking about moving to fedora. :x
<jack_> im scared of unity
<jack_> and the natty nightly wont install in kvm
<Nivex> jack_: you'll still be able to use the "classic" session
<jack_> bah!
<jack_> I've never used fedora for my home system, but i think when i do my next reinstall i'll put f14 on it, just to try it out
<jack_> i had some trouble getting wine to run WoW here at work :x
<jack_> hehe
<jack_> works like a charm in ubuntu
<ShootEmUp> hello fellow NC ubuntu users!
<_marx_> what timing
<_marx_> so is a RHCSA worth more than a RHCT?
<ShootEmUp> hello fellow NC ubuntu users!
<Nivex> wb
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<Nivex> just waiting for this day to end so I can start my 4 day weekend
<Nivex> and I've now listened to the TRON: Legacy soundtrack twice today!
<ShootEmUp> is it any good?
<Nivex> I doubt I'd have listened any more than once if it weren't.
<_marx_> nivex two listens hum
<Nivex> _marx_: well I've been listening to random tracks of it on youtube for awhile now
<Nivex> but I stumbled across this today: http://www.stopthenoise.fr/2010/11/23/la-bo-du-film-tron-legacy-realisee-par-les-daft-punk-est-deja-disponible-en-leak-sur-internet-streaming/
<_marx_> yeah i can see stumbling... ;) i'm checking it out
<holstein> jack_: i like unity actually
<holstein> i was nervous
<jack_> i woudl like to give it a try but i cant get natty to install in a vm
<holstein> i gave up on the VM
<jack_> _marx_: no. its the same. rhcsa is for rhel6
<holstein> without compiz, you cant see unity
<jack_> oh gg. i never th ought of that
<holstein> and ive never gotten it to pass through like its suppose too :/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-24
<ShootEmUp> hello everybody!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-25
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<holstein> hey prabhu
<holstein> i would suggest waiting a bit longer
<holstein> maybe looking at it in virtual box
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> update-manager -d
<holstein> OH
<holstein> nevermind
<holstein> i see its too late ;)
<holstein> you already got help over in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> anyhow... GN
<prabhu> gn
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-26
<ShootEmUp> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
<holstein> Joyeux Noël :)
<ShootEmUp> Santa Clause!
<Nivex> I just changed my password on my lucid desktop, and now every time I log in it complains that the keyring password is no longer the same, and I have to enter my old system password to unlock it
<Nivex> how to I get the keyring back in sync so it auto-unlocks on login?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i fixed that once...
<Nivex> my google-fu is turning up stuff from 2004-2008 :(
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=943443
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i deleted default.keyring
<holstein> somewhere in .gnome2
<Nivex> but doesn't that nuke all the passwords contained in aforementioned keyring?
<holstein> prolly
<holstein> you could move it
<holstein> see if there are any ill effects
<Nivex> bingo!
<Nivex> http://www.code-muse.com/blog/?p=53
<Nivex> right click on login keyring and select Change Password
<holstein> nice
<holstein> yeah, thats more like it
<Nivex> I have the feeling that if I'd used the GUI it probably would have updated the system and the GNOME keyring at the same time, but I just jump to a prompt and type passwd
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-22
<akgraner> Nivex, I'll send your request into my boss...:-) and see what he says
<Nivex> *sigh* multiarch doesn't make much sense to me yet, but I have a very specific use case
<Nivex> I'm trying to install zsnes. When I do, it wants to rip out the 64 bit version of the libraries it needs and put in the 32 bit. I want it to install the 386 alongside.
<Nivex> http://dpaste.org/xqhuD/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-12-19
<ik> waaaaaauuh
